# Can ZP be frozen?



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a bag of ZP to use with Spacely and Tinsel but honestly, they eat raw and seem to prefer it. 

Can ZP be frozen? I just worry that I am not going to finish off this bag before it goes bad. If it can be frozen, it is still easy enough to grab out a handful when I need it.

Obviously, if it can't be frozen, then I guess I will feed it in the mornings until it is gone and chalk it up as lesson learned.

I got it since I was worried about Spacely and his teeth issues, thinking it would be easier for him but while he eats the ZP fine, he much prefers raw.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Many here buy the 11 lb. bag and freeze it very successfully. Those who feed raw like to have ZP (or S&C) on hand for times they may have forgotten get out frozen raw that morning or if there is travel or other events where preparing raw is not practical.

I have not frozen it since I read that the manufacturer suggests not freezing it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I freeze it !


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Use your FoodSaver, if you have one!!! <<Check out the Link.......I use it for Chico's foods, including the ZP, Primal, even kibble if I have a big bag


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks all. I figured it should be okay to freeze but wanted to be sure. 

I freeze bird food all the time for my macaw and cockatiels so it didn't seem like a stretch to freeze ZP. I have an entire drawer devoted to the raw food in the freezer to the dogs. Heh, when something is defrosting, my kids ask if it is for our dinner or for the dogs :coolwink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I freeze it and have for years. Never had a problem with it. It can get stale if it's opened for awhile, even with the ziplock. I'd do what Jan suggests and put it in a foodsaver bag or else stick it in the freezer and just take out what you need. Brody happily eats it straight from the freezer.


----------

